# Cabo San Lucas Pickleball



## Whyman (2 mo ago)

Cabo San Lucas Pickleball. I’m staying in Cabo San Lucas for a couple weeks in January at the Tesoro resort. I am wondering if anyone knows if there’s any place near the downtown area that has Pickleball available for visitors? I believe there is courts a Pedregal, but not sure where. [email protected]


----------



## MangoTango (Feb 8, 2020)

Have you tried asking your question of the people at the "Tesoro resort" ?


----------



## Whyman (2 mo ago)

MangoTango said:


> Have you tried asking your question of the people at the "Tesoro resort" ?


Thanks I’ll give that a try


----------

